# Hauling a Motorcycle



## Beachcomer (Jun 23, 2007)

Hi, I am planning on retiring in about a year to go full-timing.  I am leaning towards a fifth wheel over a travel trailer, but I have one question/problem.  I want to be able to take my motorcycle, which weighs about 550#, so that I can use it when I am camped.

With a fifth wheel how would I be able to take the motorcycle?  The only way I can see is to somehow attach it to the rear of the trailer, but that is a lot of weight.  Is there another way to carry the motorcycle or would I be better off buying a travel trailer so that I can carry the bike in the truck bed?

Thanks,

Dan


----------



## Bush70 (Jun 23, 2007)

Re: Hauling a Motorcycle

If I can remember the name of it I will post again. I saw a 5th wheel with a motorcycle lift on the back. It had a single wheel that rode on the ground for support.You could even back it up. The guy said it worked great.
good Luck


----------



## lopaka (Jun 23, 2007)

Re: Hauling a Motorcycle

http://www.motorcyclecarrier.net/rv_motorcycle_carriers.html


----------



## DL Rupper (Jun 23, 2007)

Re: Hauling a Motorcycle

Check out 5th wheel toy haulers.  They have a garage on back for the toys.


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Jun 23, 2007)

Re: Hauling a Motorcycle

In some states that motorcycle carrier with a dolly wheel is considered a second trailer and in not legal.  Va is one of those states.  Check local laws before buying one.

Sunset Creek, by Sunnybrook, has just come out with a travel trailer that has a cargo area in the rear for up to 800lbs.  It has a side ramp for loading.  Enough space for motorcycle, ATV, maybe a golf cart.  They also have fifth wheel toy haulers.


----------



## Beachcomer (Jun 26, 2007)

RE: Hauling a Motorcycle

Thanks for the information and suggestions.  Thankfully, I have time to investigate the best way to haul my motorcycle.

No one answered my last question, and that was "would it be better to buy a travel trailer so that I could haul the bike in the truck bed"?  Hauling the bike in the truck bed with a travel trailer would be easier, cheaper, and more convenient than with a 5th Wheel, BUT are the benefits of owning a 5th Wheel enough to offset this?  

Thanks,

Dan


----------



## DL Rupper (Jun 26, 2007)

Re: Hauling a Motorcycle

Beachcomer, If you move frequently a 5th wheel is easier to hook-up, it tows better, and they generally have more compartment storage space.  Most full-timers prefer 5'ers to TT's.  However, if you can transport your motorcycle in the bed of your truck it may be a good trade off.  How easy will it be to load/unload the motorcycle.   I used to load/unload motocross bikes in the bed of my pickup, but they only weighed 200 lbs ea.  550 lbs sounds like work.
Maybe it's relative to one's age.


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Jun 26, 2007)

Re: Hauling a Motorcycle

This year we have had 2 customers trade off their 5th Wheels for Travel Trailers, so they could haul Golf Carts in the bed of their truck.  Neither one is "full time".  I also agree that 5th wheels tow better.

Don't think there is a clear answer to your question.


----------



## hertig (Jun 26, 2007)

Re: Hauling a Motorcycle

PullRite claims to make a Travel Trailer pull like a Fifth wheel, and easier to hook up to boot...


----------

